# Plant distance from hive?



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I would say it's not so much a distance thing as it is a quanity thing. They will fly right by one plant and go two miles for a field of something else. They're really smart like that, although we humans often have difficulty in following their logic. 

That's why I'm always telling people to 'think like a bee'.


----------



## MermaidGoat (Mar 31, 2009)

So maybe if I want my bees to stay near my veggie garden, I plant lots of blue flowers in and around it...lots of bee balm, things like that?

That does make sense. Thanks.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I personally haven't seen that to be the case. My bees are at the back of a wildflower/weed field. I've seen them working plants just a couple of feet from the hives.

As for the vegetable garden, they will find the flowers they like regardless of what you plant around the garden.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

The plants I plant in my garden usually get very little attention from the bees. I'm sure that if I planted enough of any certain plant that it would provide a sufficiency of nectar to be considered a source by the bees, I would expect they would then pay more attention to those flowers, wherever they could be found within flying range of the bees.


----------

